# My Caad10 review



## SethLive (Mar 2, 2011)

To start things off I'm going to list the bikes that I have had the chance to ride so that you get an idea of what I'll be comparing the Caad10 to.

1. 2006 Giant OCR3 aluminum frame with shimano 105, fsa slk carbon crank, and torelli bomio ultra-light wheels. (about 18.5 lbs)
Rode it about 2000-3000 miles

2. 2009 Columbus SLX carbon frame with ultegra, fsa slk carbon crank, and torelli bormio ultra-light wheels. (about 17 lbs)
Rode it about 400 miles

Also, I have taken a 2011 Giant tcr advanced for a test ride, and a LOOK 556 as well.

I got my Caad10-4 (size 54) in january, and I've put a couple thousand miles on it, so it's time for a little review. 

When I picked it up at the bike shop, it weighed in at just above 17.3 lbs with all the stock parts, bottle cages, and look LOOK Keo 2 max pedals. I've since changed out the Shimano rs-10 wheels for my torelli ultra-lights, and switched the saddle as well. It now weighs about 15.8 lbs. 

Ride quality:
Ride quality of the Caad10 is quite a lot smoother than the OCR3, and noticeably rougher over bumps than the Columbus SLX. The Caad is quite smooth for an aluminum bike, but is (of course) a little harsher of a ride than the butter-smooth Columbus carbon frame. I'd say it's closer to the Columbus than the OCR3 in ride quality.

Handling:
The Caad10 handles better than either the Columbus or the OCR3. The Columbus always felt a little shaky above 40 mph, and the OCR3 was a bit jittery at high speeds. The Caad10 is rock-solid and high speeds, and corners much better than either the Giant or the columbus. 
One thing about the Caad10 is it seems to come alive above 25 mph. The bike feels alive at high speeds, like it's urging you to go just a little faster.

Power transfer:
The Caad10 is really, really stiff in the drive-train. I don't have huge power (I weigh about 140) but the stiffness of the Caad10 is really noticeable. With the Columbus, I can feel some flex in the frame when I climb or sprint, and the Giant OCR3 mostly just feels dead when you put a lot of power into it. I've ridden the same wheels on all of these bikes, so I know it's not just the wheels that makes the bikes feel so different. The Caad10 feels stiff and responsive when accelerating or climbing. It feels quick.
When I test rode the Giant tcr advanced, it felt remarkably similar to the Caad10 when it came to power transfer. 

Verdict:
I'd say the Caad10 is a really great bike for the money. It's going to be a little more harsh of a ride than a good carbon frame, but it handles well and has excellent power-transfer characteristics. It's obviously a step down from any high-end carbon frame, but I do feel that it is superior to low-level carbon and right on par with mid-level carbon frames. 

Feel free to ask any questions about the bike.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Caad 10*

Thanks for the review! I've been eyeing the red CAAD 5 but haven't pulled the trigger - yet!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the review, i will get my CAAD 4 this saturday. yippppppppppy


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

went to a bike shop to get my new bike, turns out the bike wasnt new. it had been crashed and they didnt feel like telling me. I had to found out myself


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

chill716 said:


> went to a bike shop to get my new bike, turns out the bike wasnt new. it had been crashed and they didnt feel like telling me. I had to found out myself


WTF??!!?! You gots some 'splainin to do!!! The lbs was trying to pass off a crashed bike as new? Or was it being sold as used but they didn disclose it was in a crash?? I hope you returned it regardless. Tell us aboutthe shop so I know never to go there.


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the review! 

I have a Caad 9 ofert, and i do not know wich is better.

Thanks.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Ride-Fly said:


> WTF??!!?! You gots some 'splainin to do!!! The lbs was trying to pass off a crashed bike as new? Or was it being sold as used but they didn disclose it was in a crash?? I hope you returned it regardless. Tell us aboutthe shop so I know never to go there.


Do tell !!!!!!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

it was crashed. the hoods and levers and skewers were all scratched. they were trying to say they didnt see the damage. it was very obvious to me. 
They were trying to sell me a new bike!!


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

chill716 said:


> it was crashed. the hoods and levers and skewers were all scratched. they were trying to say they didnt see the damage. it was very obvious to me.
> They were trying to sell me a new bike!!


That sux did you get your money back?

The caad10 looks like they just simplified the design for manufacturing reasons to me.
I'm sure the 10 rides fine but the caad9 was the last of the good ones..


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

they did refund my deposit
I bought a NEW bike at REI during their 15% discount sale. Would rather have gotten it at a bike shop, but nobody had what i was looking for


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Bullvine said:


> That sux did you get your money back?
> 
> The caad10 looks like they just simplified the design for manufacturing reasons to me.
> I'm sure the 10 rides fine but the caad9 was the last of the good ones..


did you watch the cdale caad10 video on cdales website discussing the reasoning of the caad10's re design?


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

never ever get REI to order u anything, unless u have a lot more patience than i do.
a simple compact crank swap to a standard crankset has taken 12 days so far!!


----------



## srh04 (May 1, 2008)

Bullvine said:


> That sux did you get your money back?
> 
> The caad10 looks like they just simplified the design for manufacturing reasons to me.
> I'm sure the 10 rides fine but the caad9 was the last of the good ones..


Sorry, couldn't let that last comment go. 
Here's the thing, and there is no way of getting around it: THE CAAD10 IS BETTER. Fullstop. End of. 
It doesn't ride fine, it rides great. I still own a CAAD9 because of it's history, but Cannondale actually have a better product now in the CAAD10. The fact that they did it in Asia instead of the US may diminish a little of the magic, but there's no way of getting around how great a frame it is.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Sorry, CAAD reviews without pictures are extremely, if not impossible to read.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

srh04 said:


> Sorry, couldn't let that last comment go.
> Here's the thing, and there is no way of getting around it: THE CAAD10 IS BETTER. Fullstop. End of.
> It doesn't ride fine, it rides great. I still own a CAAD9 because of it's history, but Cannondale actually have a better product now in the CAAD10. The fact that they did it in Asia instead of the US may diminish a little of the magic, but there's no way of getting around how great a frame it is.


It's ok everyone is entitled to there opinion to me it's just a simplified design to ease the
Manufacturing process and increase profits. Nothing there that will make you even a hair faster or more comfy.

To you THE CAAD10 IS BETTER. It's all good ride what u like and makes you happy..


----------



## Dsam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

*weight*

Are you sure about the stock weight? I bought a CAAD10 4 54cm and it weighed just around 18lbs stock. I have since upgraded the wheels to Williams S30s (1580g). I have also changed the saddle, for now to one that just fits me (Bontrager inForm RL (212g) ). I upgraded the handlebars to Williams Maxim ACS (235g). I also have a set of Williams System 58s (1624g). For the peddles I have the SpeedPlay Zeros. With this set up it is sitting right around 17lbs. BTW I love this bike. Its really a steel for the price.
View attachment 253011


----------



## Fortordroad (Feb 11, 2012)

thats a good lookin caad dsam2:thumbsup:


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Bullvine said:


> It's ok everyone is entitled to there opinion to me it's just a simplified design to ease the
> Manufacturing process and increase profits. Nothing there that will make you even a hair faster or more comfy.


Have you ridden both?


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the Ultegra version of the CAAD10 The wheels and tires (Aksiums) are crap. I switched to Dura Ace 7800's and 25mm tires...what a difference. That combination takes the edge off most of the harsh impacts and it's much lighter.

The ride reminds me of a very stiff steel bike. The springy feel isn't there, of course, but it's much smoother than I expected. This bike climbs like crazy, whether you're seated or standing. If you can, get this bike...lots of bang for the buck.


----------



## sancycling (Sep 3, 2012)

Dam2, that is a sweet looking bike. I like that color better than mine (white and red).

I got a 2012 CAAD10 3 about a month ago. It's basically stock, just changed the saddle to a Specialized Phenom and wheels to Fulcrum Racing Zeros, I'm using my old shimano 105 pedals.

I used to ride a Six13 and I think I prefer the CAAD10. It feels stiffer and therefore climbs faster, going down hill it feels super stable. I don't think it is smoother than the Six13 but I like that it feels faster... I have to say that I've broken most of my PRs since I got the new bike. I don't think is due to the technology, it is just the excitement of having a new toy.

So congratulations to the CAAD10 owners, money well spent.


----------



## Anseladams (Aug 31, 2012)

Such a lovely looking bike!! Next month I will be investing in a CAAD 10 5 most likely..bout all I can afford can't wait to ride it tho!


----------

